# Craft Vapour at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (12/12/14)

Just to let you know that we are fully stocked with all your favourites from Craft Vapour for the festive season. 

Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/craft-vapour


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

No 18mg it seems?


----------



## Sir Vape (12/12/14)

We never get a call for it mate so we don't stock it. Your the first person that has asked us for Craft in 18mg. Sorry dude. There are a few Rocket and Sir Vape Juice in 18mg available and the new incoming lines we will have limited stock of 18mg


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

Sir Vape said:


> We never get a call for it mate so we don't stock it. Your the first person that has asked us for Craft in 18mg. Sorry dude. There are a few Rocket and Sir Vape Juice in 18mg available and the new incoming lines we will have limited stock of 18mg




No worries, just checking - because you said "fully stocked"
My thoughts were that if I bought other juices from you I could throw in one or two replenishments of Craft Vapour - then get it all in one order.

Nevertheless, it's great that you are stocking such a fine local juice line!

Seems like the 18mg club are a dying breed 
Even @Andre has it on his 2015 resolution list to only buy 12mg.
I may need to go the same route in time...


----------



## BigGuy (12/12/14)

Silver said:


> No worries, just checking - because you said "fully stocked"
> My thoughts were that if I bought other juices from you I could throw in one or two replenishments of Craft Vapour - then get it all in one order.
> 
> Nevertheless, it's great that you are stocking such a fine local juice line!
> ...


@Silver dude i was on 18mg for a long time and then decided to drop to 12 mg now im on 6mg and thinking of going to 3mg soon it aint that hard just need to take it slow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

